# Helvet font on pdflatex under FreeBSD?



## Spartrekus (Jun 9, 2019)

Helvet font on pdflatex under FreeBSD?

This template is not producing anything on FreeBSD, but ok on Linux. How would it be possible to fix this on FreeBSD? It must work but it seems that TeXLive with PDFLATEX is buggy.
Can it be possible to have a code that produce helvet as well on FreeBSD?
Thank you in advance for your help!


```
\documentclass[12pt]{article}
\usepackage[scaled]{helvet}
\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}
\renewcommand\familydefault{\sfdefault}
\begin{document}

hello

\end{document}
```


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 9, 2019)

Maybe you should provide some output to see the actual error. It works perfectly on my system (and of course I also checked the resulting pdf):

```
$ pdflatex helvet.tex
This is pdfTeX, Version 3.14159265-2.6-1.40.16 (Web2C 2015) (preloaded format=pdflatex)
restricted \write18 enabled.
entering extended mode
(./helvet.tex
LaTeX2e <2015/01/01> patch level 2
Babel <3.9l> and hyphenation patterns for 79 languages loaded.
(/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/base/article.cls
Document Class: article 2014/09/29 v1.4h Standard LaTeX document class
(/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/base/size12.clo))
(/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/psnfss/helvet.sty
(/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/graphics/keyval.sty))
(/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/base/fontenc.sty
(/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/base/t1enc.def))
No file helvet.aux.
(/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/psnfss/t1phv.fd) [1{/usr/local/share/tex
mf-dist/fonts/map/pdftex/updmap/pdftex.map}] (./helvet.aux) ){/usr/local/share/
texmf-dist/fonts/enc/dvips/base/8r.enc}</usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/type1
/urw/helvetic/uhvr8a.pfb>
Output written on helvet.pdf (1 page, 4015 bytes).
Transcript written on helvet.log.

$ pkg which /usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/psnfss/helvet.sty
/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/psnfss/helvet.sty was installed by package texlive-texmf-20150523_4

$ pkg which /usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/type1/urw/helvetic/uhvr8a.pfb
/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/type1/urw/helvetic/uhvr8a.pfb was installed by package texlive-texmf-20150523_4
```


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 9, 2019)

I have run it on FreeBSD v.12 and v.13, installed with texlive.

pdflatex to compile the code.

I need to find the infos in order to let see logs....


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 10, 2019)

I installed it this way... 



```
npkg( "  texlive-base  " );
            npkg( "  texlive-texmf texlive-tlmgr " );
            npkg( "  tex-formats tex-basic-engines   ");
            printf( "  Completed. \n");
```


----------

